# Giant Shield Mantis



## pohchunyee (Aug 22, 2008)

I received 4 Giant Shield from Rebecca, surprisingly 2 of them are red morph. 1 is redder than the other. The other 2 are just normal green.

Red Morph

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q290/po...ee/IMG_0753.jpg

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q290/po...ee/IMG_0752.jpg

Mix Red/Green

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q290/po...ee/IMG_0759.jpg

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q290/po...ee/IMG_0760.jpg

Green Morph

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q290/po...ee/IMG_0761.jpg

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q290/po...ee/IMG_0762.jpg


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2008)

Out of all of mine only one is that color. The rest are green.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 22, 2008)

I get more red morphs than green...frankly I'd rather them be green.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 22, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> I get more red morphs than green...frankly I'd rather them be green.


we all want wat we don,t get


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2008)

The middle one can be on a Christmas tree, :lol: it is the colors of Christmas, Can' t wait to see them as adults.!


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 23, 2008)

Would they stay that colour until they are adult? I have an ant mantid which was totally black while L1 and now it has red/orange 'claws', black legs with white stripes and a purple abdomen.Really colourful. Will get a pic ASAP.


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Would they stay that colour until they are adult? I have an ant mantid which was totally black while L1 and now it has red/orange 'claws', black legs with white stripes and a purple abdomen.Really colourful. Will get a pic ASAP.


Many mantids are a totally different color when born. Orchids come out red and black but change to white at some point. These tend to stay one color from what I have observed.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 23, 2008)

I've had the abdomen change color slightly, but that's about it.


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't wait to see how they turn out as an adult!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 24, 2008)

Me either! I had some in the first litter, but for some reason they died. So I never got to see them big.


----------



## Meiji (Aug 24, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Would they stay that colour until they are adult? I have an ant mantid which was totally black while L1 and now it has red/orange 'claws', black legs with white stripes and a purple abdomen.Really colourful. Will get a pic ASAP.


Being born black is the ant mantis' schtick ( see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ant_mimicry ). That's what makes it antlike.


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 24, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Me either! I had some in the first litter, but for some reason they died. So I never got to see them big.


Hey Rebecca,

3 of them just molted, the red one still remain red but the others turn more green. I just hope I will have a red one when adult. Anyone have a red female for sale? Selective breeding might ends up with red giant shield!! :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 24, 2008)

pohchunyee said:


> Hey Rebecca,3 of them just molted, the red one still remain red but the others turn more green. I just hope I will have a red one when adult. Anyone have a red female for sale? Selective breeding might ends up with red giant shield!! :lol:


LOL than you have green giant shield mantis and red giant shield mantis :lol:


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 24, 2008)

I have red female, not for sale though  might be later.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 24, 2008)

I kept a couple of the reds myself, but don't know what sex I got, I will have to look and see. weeeeeeee! this could be more fun than pickin mites out of cultures


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 24, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> this could be more fun than pickin mites out of cultures


sounds great.....................................


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 25, 2008)

I really prefer green. Green is the first impression I got from mantises but I haven't seen enough green (or distinctly green) ones for some reason.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you still have any half green and half red shield mantid? I think a half red half green would be cool! :lol:


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 25, 2008)

They're not really green/red. From the abdomen up they are a dull green and the middle of there abdomen is a light reddish *tint*...


----------

